# 57 150 sleeper



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats Beautifully dude, Very Clean, Love the slightly smoked windows as well, as the Sleeper touches. VERY NICE WORK


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice job - looks great!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Clean, simple, and to the point. Nicely done! Reminds me of some of the in-progress restorations I see driving around occasionally.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I like it.

Russell


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very clean. nice build up.
I always love a sleeper.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

nice - I like the flat black.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Think about what that thing would look like with some "Deep Dish mags", Maybe tubbed, and A Beefed up Chrome rear End with a brace job holding it down, As well as a Huge Blower sticking out of the Hood,......"WOO HOOO"....It would be awake then,....Thats not to say its isn't very cool build like that....Got to love those tires and wheels on that thing....

Ian


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

it doesn't need a blower cause its got two turbos :thumbsup:


















I made them out of the horns from this kit, I want to do something else for air cleaners but overall Im happy with it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That some nice detail on that engine as well man, I like it all most as well as you do dude, and Like I said theres nothing wrong with the way it is RIGHT NOW, .....Great Work man....I can remember some of the kits I have done through out the years, and i will never forget them as you will always remember this build of yours....

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Horns for turbo's...hummm.....<digs through junkyard>


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Horns for turbo's...


Yeah, but they make a heck of a racket at high speed.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL.....Zombie,...Wonder what the semi version sounds like....


----------

